
TypeTalk: Proof-of-concept of Smalltalk-like live coding system in the browser - ingve
http://cowlark.com/typetalk/
======
madhadron
See also: [https://lively-kernel.org/](https://lively-kernel.org/)

------
varunramesh
I previously tried to create a live JS object environment, however I used the
Self prototype model rather than the Smalltalk model -
[https://rameshvarun.github.io/protoworld/](https://rameshvarun.github.io/protoworld/).
Version control is handled through an implementation of Self's transporter
which serializes live object graphs into diffable code. The biggest issue is
that there is so much UI work required just to match what you would get with a
standard text editor and terminal.

Video Demo: [https://youtu.be/pmU1sbgxRng](https://youtu.be/pmU1sbgxRng)
Source:
[https://github.com/rameshvarun/protoworld/](https://github.com/rameshvarun/protoworld/)

------
kencausey
Caffeine :: Livecode the Web [https://thiscontext.com/2017/06/22/caffeine-
livecode-the-web...](https://thiscontext.com/2017/06/22/caffeine-livecode-the-
web/)

------
pjmlp
Nice project.

Check Amber as well, [https://amber-lang.net/](https://amber-lang.net/)

------
lootsauce
After far too many of them I vowed to never again watch or listen to another
video with loud clacking of keyboard noises, sorry. It is a huge annoyance for
me.

------
travisgriggs
Very cool.

Comments chastising the enterprising author for spelling it SmallTalk instead
of Smalltalk in ...5...4...3...2...1...

